# Big buck hypothetical



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

These are Antelope Island bucks, but let's do a hypothetical. Suppose you have all these bucks within range on a general season unit. You have a few moments to decide before they leave the area. After changing your Depends, which buck do you take? Why?








[/URL]DSC08199 by gao_er_fu_qiu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]DSC08241 by gao_er_fu_qiu, on Flickr[/IMG]

DSC08224 by gao_er_fu_qiu, on Flickr


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Easy deal.
Drop tines with stickers..............


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Bottom one I love the trash and droppers


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

All 5 bucks in one picture window, looking exactly as they do? I prefer the last buck, but he's not giving me much of a shot. Do I wait it out and take a chance? Or do take the best shot on another incredible buck that is giving me a better shot? I'd probably wait a second to see if he'd turn, just a little bit. It wouldn't take much. 

If I couldn't get a good shot on the last buck, I would have not trouble shooting the very top one. That buck as a the look I love on a big buck. In-lines, a little kicker. I like him too.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bottom buck with the drop or the top buck in the top picture. 

I am a sucker from drops and trash.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it my imagination or is it just the photos or what, but it seems to me that all of those bucks look quite light and almost feminine in the body and face. The antlers seem way out of proportion to the bodies. Looks to me like they are very young deer with exceptionally fast antler growth. Has the DWR or however is in charge of the wildlife on Antelope Island manipulated the genetics of the deer on the island? Can't imagine why they would do that? A couple hundred thou for a permit wouldn't be enough reason to fiddle with the herd would it? Are we looking at a state run game farm here? Anyway, could we sneak one of those bucks out of there and say put on the Monroe so another lucky...code for rich...hunter have a crack at one. I don't know, just sayin.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Call me crazy... but I'd take the bottom left buck in the top picture. I'm a sucker for symmetry so the trash doesn't do much for me, but the inline stuff that he has going on gets my attention.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Definitely the last buck. Drop tines are just gorgeous in my book.

I know this has been argued many times on here. but there is some good genetics out there. Yes I know age, feed, and hunting pressure have a lot to do with it, but just look at those bucks. Beautiful.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Anyway, could we sneak one of those bucks out of there and say put on the Monroe so another lucky...code for rich...hunter have a crack at one. I don't know, just sayin.


Totally off topic, but go look at the deer transplant studies. They have taken deer off the island and put them other places.

And the reason that you likely are seeing that the racks and the heads/faces/bodies are out of proportion...is because they are! Those racks are freaking huge.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

TS30 said:


> Totally off topic, but go look at the deer transplant studies. They have taken deer off the island and put them other places.
> 
> And the reason that you likely are seeing that the racks and the heads/faces/bodies are out of proportion...is because they are! Those racks are freaking huge.


Was elkfromabove involved in that transplant? Just curious if they pulled 200" bucks off the island. For some reason I am doubting it....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

No mature bucks that I'm aware of were pulled off the island. That would have cost too much money in potential future tags on the island. I'm no biologist, and I'm not a scholar of genetics, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the funny thing about genes is they are the same in the new born fawn that doesn't look like anything special as they are when they grow up 4-7 years later and become a big, mature buck. And another funny thing about genetics is that just as you and I get genes from both our mama and daddy, so do deer. 

Genes are genes, and island deer have been transplanted. I doubt you'll see a bunch of 250 inch bucks roaming around in the areas they were transplanted to anytime soon. (or in the next 5-7....or 10-15 years either) 

But I digress. I have shot a big wide buck. Now my hopes are for a buck with good trash, IE- drop tines, good kickers, etc. And I also want a nice framed buck that is really tall. That's why I struggle between the very top buck and the very bottom buck. The top buck will score the best of the crew. And he looks perfect. I am thinking more and more I will leave the dropper buck to the rest of you, and I'll kill the top buck.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Looks to me like they are very young deer with exceptionally fast antler growth.


I'm going to disagree with you there, BP. They're early summer bucks that are losing their coats and in the velvet. The only one that really stands out is the bottom buck. Aside from him, similar looking bucks can be found all over the state this time of year.

On the side: I'd be very surprised (and pissed) if the DWR was attempting any sort of genetic manipulation of any deer anywhere in the state. What would be the point?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

TS30 said:


> No mature bucks that I'm aware of were pulled off the island. That would have cost too much money in potential future tags on the island. I'm no biologist, and I'm not a scholar of genetics, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the funny thing about genes is they are the same in the new born fawn that doesn't look like anything special as they are when they grow up 4-7 years later and become a big, mature buck. And another funny thing about genetics is that just as you and I get genes from both our mama and daddy, so do deer.
> 
> Genes are genes, and island deer have been transplanted. I doubt you'll see a bunch of 250 inch bucks roaming around in the areas they were transplanted to anytime soon. (or in the next 5-7....or 10-15 years either)
> 
> But I digress. I have shot a big wide buck. Now my hopes are for a buck with good trash, IE- drop tines, good kickers, etc. And I also want a nice framed buck that is really tall. That's why I struggle between the very top buck and the very bottom buck. The top buck will score the best of the crew. And he looks perfect. I am thinking more and more I will leave the dropper buck to the rest of you, and I'll kill the top buck.


Trust me, I believe in Genes! Got in many a beef on here about them and people not understanding their impact on a mature buck. There is no way of knowing which genes (there are in fact small mature bucks on AI) they pulled, or if they will even survive very long. But yes, if a couple with good genes survive it could be a positive thing in a few generations!

The top buck still has those stickers coming out and he sure is studly! But next to the drop he may lose...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd take the bottom-right buck in the first picture. Texas heart shot. Nice and clean.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Believe it or not, the dropper buck is only three years old. He could be an absolute giant if he stays alive. Also, the non-typical in the first picture is a young deer as well. Here's a picture of him from last year. He's put on a ton of inches in just one year.








[/URL]DSC05789 by gao_er_fu_qiu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

That rutting neck!!!!! DANG!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the one in the first picture, lower left, has the most "wow" factor of any of them.

I would love to see that double dropper next year.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bottom pic or the very top one in the first pic. Just because;-)


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

bottom left in the first picture. I like that palm formed in the right antler between tines, kind of like a caribou, although he isn't too symmetrical judging from the picture. however, a little character never hurts.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Top pic, middle buck.

Mass, extras, right side has something more to see if given a better view.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

archerycrazy said:


> Believe it or not, the dropper buck is only three years old. He could be an absolute giant if he stays alive.


Wait just a dad-gum minute. (In your best Bobby Bowden voice...) So you're saying that it is possible for a 3 year old deer to be big? That isn't possible. It is ONLY about age and nothing else!!! :grin:

hashtag---genes rock


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

First glance I would say the top buck first picture. What a good looking buck. Then I scrolled down then up then down and got all confused.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

archerycrazy said:


> Believe it or not, the dropper buck is only three years old. [/IMG]


I'm just curious, but how do you know he's only three? Do you have past years pics? I would love to see his development. I can't wait to see him reach his prime. I couldn't even imagine. :shock: thanks for the pics, that just gets me excited for this year.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Here are photos of the dropper buck from the last three years. It's not just about age, he's got the genes. There are many older deer on the island that he's already passed up.








[/URL]ProgressDD by gao_er_fu_qiu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is pretty amazing, right there. Keep us posted on how he finishes off. I'd love to see this exact comparison once he is hard-horned. 

I always tell myself I want to go look at the deer out on the Island. I never make it beyond the boat launch to go shoot ducks though. Maybe one day.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

You have already taken the best shots. IMO


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Those photo's are amazing! AI is awesome to see wildlife, and horn hunter or not anyone should appreciate going out and seeing these monsters! It's also nice that you can get the kids out relatively young and show them big buffy's and monster muley's!

Fit to good so I linked them into this thread:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/75897-speaking-deer-management.html


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Amazing photos, Thanks for those. I can't believe that he is that young of a buck and they say genetics has very little to do with it. 
So with this post and the other one we are all currently reading. how many bucks are you seeing out there? Mature / young? What is the deer herd like? 
I went out there for the first time ever last week for a night bike ride and only seen buffalo. I am going to take a trip out there one day and 
see what that island has to offer. Any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Top picture, middle buck because I like the angular shape of his rack.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Top photo middle buck is the highest scoring buck. Ill take that one


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Top buck in the 1st picture, no doubt. The drop tine buck has the most character, but he no where near the same class as the top buck. Any chance you've got more pictures of the top two bucks?

Also, just curious how you know that the top buck and the buck on page two are the same. I don't see any markings or ear tears that would make him easily identifyable.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

DWR should learn how to tell a buck's age by looking at his antlers so they can stop wasting time and money on tooth data. But I'm curious. If antler development is entirely a genetic trait, couldn't we be looking at pictures of totally different but related bucks?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Finnegan said:


> If antler development is *entirely* a genetic trait, couldn't we be looking at pictures of totally different but related bucks?


Not entirely... Just an important part of it. A two foot tall purple people eater doesn't usually pass down big bird genes.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The middle one in the picture of three together is a very pretty deer.
But, I have a couple of real nice typical, would like one with some good trash and/or extras. 
My son in law has a couple of really good "trash" bucks, and wants a nice typical.
So I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder..........


----------

